# No trout today



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I got stood up at the ramp by a guy off this board...I think he goes by Wxgesr. That is you isn't it Al? Anyway I trust people for their word and don't take a deposit. I only ask that if they have to cancel to let me know so I can book someone else...That is cool. Even if there is an emergency and you can't come call me.I understand. LEAVEING ME AT THE RAMP AND NOT RETURNING YOUR CALLS OR ANSWERING YOUR PHONE OR TEXT IS NOT. I had other guys that wanted to go today. By you screwing me I lost several hundred dollars. You called me and booked this trip.I hope you see this. Better yet I hope your wife sees it. I would never leave someone standing at the ramp wondering where I was.....P.S. if you are dead or in the Hospital sorry..Ha. Ha....Jerk......Anyway I posted this because this is a fishing community and we should all know a little something about each other. Me I might be an A$$ sometimes but I would never do that crap to someone. Character is one of the most important things a person has and it is gained or lost by your actions. It a lot harder to get than to loose.. Same as respect.


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

well said!!!


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

I think that such a post does not belong on this board.

As a businessman you should deal with disappointments in you profession, it is part of the job. It is why they paid the deposit. If you have a problem with the no shows to this level then the deposit should be enough that you get do not feel so angry.


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that David. It is extremely frustrating when you have to start losing trust in people. I know that you will get a lot of business regardless though due to your fishing skills!


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

Tom Powers said:


> As a businessman you should deal with disappointments in you profession, it is part of the job. It is why they paid the deposit. If you have a problem with the no shows to this level then the deposit should be enough that you get do not feel so angry.


I think the issue is that he booked without a deposit. He took the guys word, but didn't get the consideration of a phone call to cancel.


I would have been happy to go out with David today. I'm from MD, but down in VA Beach visiting the in-laws. Today would have been great timing.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Well then Surf Rat made a poor business decision by not insisting on a deposit like most charter captains do. 

Still IMO not an appropriate post. 

It would have been appropriate for him to post the first thing this morning that he got stood up (without any reference to by whom) and ask if anyone was interested in a short lead time trip.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

No matter what there is allways someone who defends the jerks of the world....You shouldn't have left your door un locked..You were asking to get robbed. What a warped perception. Anyway you want to spin it what I said is the truth.


----------



## rekeene (Mar 26, 2009)

Surf rat I agree with you. Whether the post was appropriate or not it's only an opinion. Sorry to hear that your business was taken advantage of and I think some people are successful businessmen and you are one of them. Hopefully this situation doesn't deter you from conducting your business the way you have been. I believe that asking for a simple phone call to cancel is not unreasonable for you aren't the person that set the appt. Reality is it's America and people's words aren't their bond like the old days.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I ave to agree with surf rat myself and glad he posted the angler. It might keep someone else from getting stood up at the dock by this person.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Dam, that sucks.


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

There is no difference in what surf rat did and a business posting bad checks in front of their register. Sometimes shame is a better punishment than losing a deposit. In this day of instant communication, there is no excuse for contacting someone if you can't make an appointment, unless you're dead. Kudos surf rat for posting the dead beats name. Hopefully it will keep this kind of thing from happening again.


----------



## Spiker (Jan 26, 2010)

Man that sucks! I would be pissed too. He should have called, aside from a major car wreck or death in the family.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Might have been someone's version of "conservation."


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I just want to make sure I have the facts straight here, and pardon me if I've misinterpreted the situation. You drummed up business off P&S knowing full well our rules against commercial activity. Then the guy stood you up so you're using the site to complain you lost money on the deal?


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

I am not defending the no show guy, he should have called. . . Just stating that posting the details on this board was inappropriate.


----------



## Love to Fish (May 31, 2011)

I think that the no show guy is a complete dirt bag, but do not agree with posting details in the web. 

As a business man, it is your responsibility to protect yourself and maintain a certain professionalism. That means running you business more professionally and dealing with customers more professionally, even when they screw you over. Not having a basic contract of some sort and no deposit is unprofessional and leaves you open for this to happen and gives you no good recourse. A deposit can be kept and a contract broken can be taken to court. You did not protect yourself by not insisting on a deposit. The reason this is done is because this kind of thing happens. You can be a nice guy and still ask for a deposit. Maybe return deposits for those who give enough notice that you are able to fill the charter with someone else. 

You are obviously a knowledgeable guide and a great guy to fish with. The reports and comments prove that. Don't let being too nice screw up what you do. Insisting on a deposit won't scare off the decent customers. You already know why some don't want to pay a deposit.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Just my observation but...........I have seen SR post many reports. I have seen many people blast other members for a Marketplace deal gone bad. Now......

1. I have never once seen SR advertise for charters in a business sense. I don't think he has been banned or put in the corner for it although the regulars here know what he does.

2. If SR were to get a PM concerning taking someone out and not replying to said PM he would get blasted for that by someone I'm sure.

3. It seems to be ok to post "Good Guy" reports but not "Bad Guy" reports. I know I'm guilty of the same ie; sticking my nose somewhere it does not belong..

Just my $.02....That is all. Now back to your regularly scheduled pissin and moaning.....


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

character?

how many brand new shimano or loomis products ya gonna sell on here before they catch on? how many trinidads ya gonna get before they realize ya dont need a jiggin reel to catch trout or cobia? shimano and loomis are big companys i doubt theyre feeling any pain might not even care but im sure the local retailers selling em wouldnt mind if a pro staffer would quit sellin em online for the cheap

ifn ya paid full price for em outta your pocket my apologies, but then again if ya can buy the 20 grand worth of gear ya sell a year on here like its your own retail store im guessin ya wouldnt complain about a few hundred bucks

in the words of kelso "BURN"


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Whaterer Chris. I won't post anything else for sale on here. There done...As far as drumming up business I guess you are right about that as well. I wont post any more reports. As far as the guy standing me up at the dock sorry man. I'm sure you are a great guy. ...I posted todays report before I read this sorry....P.S. we smashed them today.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

I gotta agree with Mike on every point, SR keep posting reports and keep selling(disclaimer, never meet, bought or fished with SR), unless directed by Sandflea. This is HIS site, let HIM run it.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Wahhhhhhhh............ wahhhhhhhhhhh. life goes on. Next charter.

Don't be butthurt by a no show. It's gonna happen. Like someone else stated. You now have a reason to charge deposits. if they can't pay a deposit, they can't afford a memorable day on the water with you. Live and learn.

I live in Florida, but really enjoy your post's.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

surf rat said:


> Whaterer Chris. I won't post anything else for sale on here. There done...As far as drumming up business I guess you are right about that as well. I wont post any more reports. As far as the guy standing me up at the dock sorry man. I'm sure you are a great guy. ...I posted todays report before I read this sorry....P.S. we smashed them today.


I guess all the guys that build custom rods on here shouldn't post pics of their builds for others eh flea? And then again Might as well take away all report pictures, because they are drumming up business for whatever area they are fishing in.....and of course no more talking about any specific tackle shop , because thats drumming up business. What a joke. Police state much?

Me and surfrat have butted heads in the past, but is is a joke........

You can go ahead and take my supporter tag off my name, because i don't support this site anymore. Do me one better and cancel the account.

Can't have an opinion here anymore without some mod telling you how to post anyway.

I'm sure this post will be edited or deleted anyway....


That's a good way to continue the site flea, drop the hammer on someone who's been a member for years and actually contributes pics and a reports. Oh wait, where's railroader? Oh yeah.......


All good though, I'm sure everyone wants to keep reading about how mike bought another 6500 or something,,,yeah right lol.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Chris..as far as my character goes you don't know anything about me. Have fun looking at bird pictures and reviews of crappy reels that have never caught a fish.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> I guess all the guys that build custom rods on here shouldn't post pics of their builds for others eh flea? And then again Might as well take away all report pictures, because they are drumming up business for whatever area they are fishing in.....and of course no more talking about any specific tackle shop , because thats drumming up business. What a joke. Police state much?
> 
> Me and surfrat have butted heads in the past, but is is a joke........
> 
> ...


What??????


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Jesse, sorry you feel that way. I don't intend to edit or delete your post. You have a right to your opinion. Sorry to see you go.

In this particular case I thought it was poor form to use the site to go hunting for customers that bring in "several hundred dollars" per charter, then turn around and use it again to publicly bash people by name.

Nobody was banned. No posts were deleted. The hysterics about a police state seem a little over the top.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Sand flea*

The thing is that I am not some half baked guide looking for people to rip off on your site...I have as good of satisfaction by my customers as any guide around. If seeing reports with pictures of piles of large Trout make guys want to book a charter with me go figure.....as far as selling tackle on here I have been with Shimano and Loomis for many years for good reason and can get about what I want from them...It is your members that benefit as well by me giving them a deal on your site. I test a lot of tackle and can do what I want with it. It is mine. I will continue to catch Trout and I will continue to get whatever I want as far as tackle. The guy that stood me up pissed me off but I guess I shouldn't have posted it on here.


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

i agree with eaglesfanguy,I live in Fla now but used to live in Hampton,Va. I wish that i had booked a charter with surf rat when I was living there! I can tell you one thing about surf rat, he is a straight up guy who went out of his way like several others members in Va and hooked me up with some fishing equipment when some low life SOB stole all of my equipment out of my vehicle while i was at work in Newport News! thanks again Surf Rat!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Why is this here? Maybe a better fit for the Boating Board? Or the Lounge? Just saying.....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Why is this here? Maybe a better fit for the Boating Board? Or the Lounge? Just saying.....


well TA, apparently not all boating reports have to go in the boating board, JetSkiBrian's reports are supposed to be here, so apparently so are every other ho ports.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

ahhh Home Sweet Home


----------



## rekeene (Mar 26, 2009)

This thread is bringing out some true colors in some people on here. :--| Not sure how much more i'll be on here if this is really how people think of each other and I thought everyone was a little more family oriented on here but it seems like more people are worried about how much someone is pocketing instead or who is promoting whatever business. I have to agree with Jesse on this one.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

No wonder I haven't been on this site for a while....


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Somebody's balls are going to swell and pop before this is over. Getting very comical it is....


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

(Just sitting here shaking my head) I was starting to wonder with all the fussing if it was dead winter and there were no fish to be had, that is normally when all the man-o-pause breaks out.

Just think if I had gotten into the middle of all this with the stick and goofy hats


----------



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

*All I Know is that...*

I have PMed SR for info, and he gave me some great pointers to target the specific fish I asked him for...info that others would most likely not give out...I remember seeing post from him telling people to come over to his boat (and even described it) because he most likely is on fish...no one else would do that...if the info he now wants to spread is about being stood up, then that is his prerogative...I'd be upset too if someone cost me a few hundred bucks and didn't even show some consideration...hope the guy has a good excuse....


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Railroader...I miss that dude....thanks for the memory.



This place definitely isn't what it used to be, but nothing is. Could be worse, could be that communist ran SOL. The real pizzripper is FHB going to the wayside. I like to gander every now and then wishing I had the vaca time and $$ to still come down once a year, let alone the 3-4 times I used to go a year.

SR has my respect. I like looking at pictures and he posts them.

Matt/Flea also has my respect. He's good people best I can remember from a cold December night bailing doggies at OI with Shooter, Eric and Clay.

I think I'll just hide under my rock again until an RDT thread pops up on the NC forum again.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Fishing? What's that...


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

NTKG said:


> well TA, apparently not all boating reports have to go in the boating board, JetSkiBrian's reports are supposed to be here, so apparently so are every other ho ports.


Looks like I missed the memo as usual.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

opcorn:

><))))*>


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Looks like I missed the memo as usual.


lol I hear ya TA.


----------



## seahunt (Sep 28, 2009)

*Postings*

Wow i feel like im reading facebook or myspace instead of fishing reports


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*Youins people listen and ya listen good!*


You with the sad eyes
Don't be discouraged
Oh, I realize
It's hard to take courage
In a world full of people
You can lose sight of it all
And darkness still inside you
Make you feel so small

*But I see your true colors
Shining through*
I see your true colors
And that's why I love you
*So don't be afraid to let them show*
Your true colors, 
True colors, are beautiful, 
Like a rainbow.

(Ah ah ah...)

Show me a smile then, 
Don't be unhappy, 
Can't remember when I last saw you laughing
If this world makes you crazy
And you've taken all you can bear
You call me up
Because you know I'll be there
And I see your true colors
Shining through
I see your true colors
And that's why I love you
* So don't be afraid to let them show*
Your true colors, 
True colors, are beautiful, 
Like a rainbow

Ah ah ah ah... 

Spoken: Can't remember when I last saw you laughing

If this world makes you crazy
You've taken all you can bear
You call me up (Call me up! )
Because you know I'll be there (Know I'll be there)

And I'll see your true colors
Shining through (I see them shining through! )
I see your true colors
And that's why I love you (That's why I love you! )
*So don't be afraid (Afraid) to let them show
Your true colors, true colors* I see your true colors shining through (Yeah! )
I see your true colors
And that's why I love you
So don't be afraid (Afraid) to let them show
Your true colors
True colors, true colors
True colors, are beautiful, 
Like a rainbow



Now that we have that outta the way I say call a spade a spade, that is IF you want or feel the need to. Who is the next guy that will be stood up by this less than honorable member. Indeed there are always two sides to every story, or contributing circumstances or factors and we yet to hear an opposing retort. It would be interesting to see just what Al has to say and why he stood the honorable Mr. Hester up. So Al what say you?

As far as everyone telling the honorable Mr. Hester that he should charge deposits well that is Mr. Hester's prerogative! Maybe just maybe Mr. Hester or the Captain if he prefers, chooses to deal and communicate with his customers in a way that was used in times forgotten when Men were a bit more honorable and honest. Maybe the honorable Captain Hester prefers to take people for their word and a handshake instead of a signed document with a credit card number or Ben Franklin attached! I commend Captain Hester and his integrity to take people for their word. A deal is a deal. Too bad we can’t resort to the old premise of Bust a deal and Face the wheel, or walk the plank in the instance! I commend Captain Hester on calling a spade a spade and informing us so we can stay on the lookout or perhaps think twice before we sell, purchase, or make a deal with this specific member who broke his word with this honorable Captain. 

This thread brings up a personal experience very dear to my heart when I myself had advertised an item in the Marketplace of this specific site concerning some fishing lures for sale. Some big lures at a very low and fair price mind you! Well to make a long story short a member here wanted to purchase a few of these striper killing lures but didn't have the money and asked me to save them for him til payday which was "next Friday". Of course being a man of my word and with upmost integrity I put these 4 or 5 lures to the side for him to purchase "next Friday". It has now been about 2 years and I still have those specific plugs put away in my garage for when and if this MODs payday ever comes. I won’t mention anyone’s name but let it be known I will keep these items until the day of my death because deals a deal and this fellow specifically asked me to save them for him. Who knows perhaps something happened, he lost his job or his pole ended up breaking. I don't know and I really don't care. I didn't feel the need to out this deal breaker for what he is on this site if that is the case although I could have. Then again the deal in question was not my only sole source of income and did not affect my daily wages or livelihood.

I really hope that an Al (Wxgesr) steps up to the plate and informs us all to the reason why he was a NO show that day so that he may clear his tarnished name at this point.


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

with all this said i believe a lesson has been learned today. @ surfrat ... i will pay to fish any time man and ill pay a deposit.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Wow Fishing Feud, thanks for conjuring memories of my high school teenage love days with that 80s song. Some chick actually wrote those lyrics down and gave them to me. Oh, teenage love.
Can we make a P&S rule that if we post lyrics for 80's songs that it has to only come from Hair Bands of that decade? Need a Motley fix anyone?:beer:


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

chest2head&glassy said:


> Wow Fishing Feud, thanks for conjuring memories of my high school teenage love days with that 80s song. Some chick actually wrote those lyrics down and gave them to me. Oh, teenage love.
> Can we make a P&S rule that if we post lyrics for 80's songs that it has to only come from Hair Bands of that decade? Need a Motley fix anyone?:beer:


Don't care who you are, that's some funny chit right there. 

Fishin_Feud, it might just be possible that the person in question forgot about the deal you're talking about. In any case, why hash it out here on a thread that's about "done"? Why not just send a PM to the person in question and, if he doesn't want them, put them up for sale if you still want to sell them?

On the marketplace, I think everyone would agree that it would definitely be nice if there was a "user rating" for folks who don't pay or don't send items or the items are not as they are described to be or whatever. However, I don't think that's feasible on a forum like this. I've bought things off the marketplace from several folks and have only had positive experiences, but there's definitely an element of risk involved.


----------



## jeepfishing (Dec 6, 2005)

aww shucks guys come on we all would have been pissed if we where in his shoes, he just wanted to vent hoping the dude would see his post,so we move on.... SR never met you but just keep posting your reports for us who live 2 hrs from the water can see what we are missing love this site keeps me hoping i can get there in the spring


----------

